# Reproductive Status and Neoplasia Incidence in Golden Retrievers



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Interesting findings coming from UC Davis, contradictory to what previous studies have found :surprise:

Reproductive Status and Neoplasia Incidence in Golden Retrievers


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

The samples are not right. There is a big difference in the number of subjects between categories, especially between spayed/intact females (228 vs 58!). I wouldn't jump into conclusions like the authors of the study did.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The other thing not taken into consideration with females is the number of litters produced and nursed, a critical bit of missing information.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dislike record surveys, rather than actual dogs, who are matched with controls.


----------

